# Just got accepted to take Journeyman exam Feb 29!! How long did it take for results??



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pretty excited! I got notification today that I am approved to take my journeyman exam on Feb 29th. I have heard that waiting for results can drive you crazy. How long did it take to get your results? I am in Michigan if this helps.

My bossman is paying for me to take a prep course from a union instructor, I am actually getting the money from my boss this evening to pay for the prep-course. Course starts Jan 7th. We meet every saturday for 8 weeks, 6 hours per session


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrat... oops you didn't pass yet. Anyway, I wish you all the best. Take full advantage of the fact that you are getting help with a prep course. At night, study your lessons. I hope you pass....:thumbsup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Luck !


----------



## paulanderson (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey WyeFortyFive, you haven't came back with the result, what happend, Hope you have passed it..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

paulanderson said:


> Hey WyeFortyFive, you haven't came back with the result, what happend, Hope you have passed it..


Did you even read his post ?
How about posting up an intro.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

In WI we have a state credentials website, my results were posted within 2 days of writing my journeymans. They didn't give actual results per say, they just changed my status from apprentice to journeyman. I also recieved the bill for my new credential before I recieved any letter stating that I passed.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> In WI we have a state credentials website, my results were posted within 2 days of writing my journeymans. They didn't give actual results per say, they just changed my status from apprentice to journeyman. I also recieved the bill for my new credential before I recieved any letter stating that I passed.


 
Good luck by the way


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I got my Master plumbers License for Mich in 1995, & Journeymans in 1986. Both took about a month for results. Could be different now, with e-mail. I had one of the last tests, where they made you wipe a straight, & wye lead joint. Don't know for sure what they do now, but last I seen, was a copper set up, with 45 deg offset.
I definetely recommend the class, to prep you for test. I also would go up to lansing (where the test was being given at one of the buildings on Michigan State College Campus), the day before, get a hotel close by, & study the code book all day long. Worked for me. And when I woke up in the morning, I was 5 min away.
Best advice I can give you, is study as much as you can. Don't study, you won't pass. The test was simple, cuz I studied, but not easy. 
Good luck with test in Feb. :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I took my exam in California, I knew when I left the building. They won't tell you your score (I still don't know what my score was) but they'll tell you pass or fail. You're not allowed to work until you have a lic. number and your physical license and that took about a month to get.






Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> When I took my exam in California, I knew when I left the building. They won't tell you your score (I still don't know what my score was) but they'll tell you pass or fail. You're not allowed to work until you have a lic. number and your physical license and that took about a month to get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The California exam is a joke it took me exactly an 1hr 15 min to finish the exam.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> The California exam is a joke it took me exactly an 1hr 15 min to finish the exam.


The sad thing is there are people who fail it. I looked around the room a couple times and there were more than few folks that looked like they were in over their heads. 







Paul


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got my test date as well and you have to wait a heck of a lot longer than me, less than a month in Texas. I took a prep course as well and I feel like a much better plumber after the course. 

I just can't wait till I get it over with, I'm sure your the same way!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> The sad thing is there are people who fail it. I looked around the room a couple times and there were more than few folks that looked like they were in over their heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to the test site like 15 minutes early there was a guy who was also taking the c-36 he said it was his 6th time taking it:blink: Idk how a person can fail that exam 5 times. It was basic code stuff a few isometrics and business law I mean come on.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> I got to the test site like 15 minutes early there was a guy who was also taking the c-36 he said it was his 6th time taking it:blink: Idk how a person can fail that exam 5 times. It was basic code stuff a few isometrics and business law I mean come on.


Maybe he just has alot of bad days lol, 5 to many


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Maybe he just has alot of bad days lol, 5 to many


Yeah it happens. My uncle failed the California Bar exam 3 times before he passed. My 2 of my aunts passed it their first try so go figure:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> The sad thing is there are people who fail it. I looked around the room a couple times and there were more than few folks that looked like they were in over their heads.
> 
> 
> Paul


I failed the drain section of the journey test offered by PHCC the first time. I only had to re-test that section a few months later. Failing made me study harder and I got my card. Need to re-test next year only this time it will be one and done!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I failed the drain section of the journey test offered by PHCC the first time. I only had to re-test that section a few months later. Failing made me study harder and I got my card. Need to re-test next year only this time it will be one and done!


I don't know what the PHCC test is like but it's gotta be tougher than the CSLB C-36 test.





Paul


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I don't know what the PHCC test is like but it's gotta be tougher than the CSLB C-36 test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took 9th grade math test tougher than the C-36 :laughing:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting stuff to report here. I met up with the prep-course instructor (good friend of my boss too). Our examination will consist of a

100 question written, 50 question Isometric, and a copper practical project.

Must get a 70 on ALL 3 parts. Even if you ace 2 parts and get a 69 on another...you fail EVERYTHING. You also cannot retake just the part you failed, you must retake the entire exam. 

I will be prepped on the Iso's, written and will assemble practice copper projects that must hold air and fit a jig that ensures proper alignment and measurement.

BAD NEWS: I was told told there is a 80% failure rate.

GOOD NEWS: I like this, it keeps out the hacks and joe blows who are not ready to be a pro. 

And like I said earlier, was repeated to me: The waiting for results can drive someone crazy. I was told that some guys have reported getting results as early as 14 days, but the average is 30 days.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Interesting stuff to report here. I met up with the prep-course instructor (good friend of my boss too). Our examination will consist of a
> 
> 100 question written, 50 question Isometric, and a copper practical project.
> 
> ...


So you're saying all the pex guys are gonna be screwed right :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> The California exam is a joke it took me exactly an 1hr 15 min to finish the exam.


 




The Florida master's exam is (16) hrs long over a 2-day period.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> The Florida master's exam is (16) hrs long over a 2-day period.


Our exam is scheduled to be 5hrs but its all multiple choice and you only need 70% to pass.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Our exam is scheduled to be 5hrs but its all multiple choice and you only need 70% to pass.


 




We have (2) portions to the exam:

Plumbing (called the trade knowledge). This part is 9 1/2 hrs,

The business and finance part which is 6 1/2 hrs.

I needed 8 1/2 hrs for the trade knowledge and I needed 6 hrs and 15 minutes for the bus. and finance.

Our exam covers alot of info. Our exam is open-book; I used to think, "How hard could it be?" But it can be intimidating. I could not sleep the night before. That sucked. I finally fell asleep after 3:00 A.M. and had to get up at 6:00 A.M.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> We have (2) portions to the exam:
> 
> Plumbing (called the trade knowledge). This part is 9 1/2 hrs,
> 
> ...


Ours is the same we have two parts closed book though. It must be difficult to some people because a ton of folks don't pass it. I'm pretty good a test though I had my Life insurance license as well as my Securities licenses series 6 & 63.


----------

